# martial arts type face or fonts?



## calmone

I am looking for some martial arts type faces or fonts. I am needing it for a logo set up for my school anyone know where i can find such a place?


----------



## Andrew Green

http://www.dafont.com/
http://www.1001freefonts.com/
http://simplythebest.net/fonts/

and if you want to fancy it up: http://cooltext.com/


----------



## calmone

Thanks that is what i was looking for


----------



## Kacey

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

This thread has been moved to The Computer Room, as it is felt that this is a more appropriate location for this topic.

Karen Cohn
MT Moderator


----------

